# Content Assist funktioniert nicht



## Paul2971 (1. Nov 2020)

Guten Abend, ich bin gerade dabei mich in Java einzufuchsen. Allerdings bin ich gerade auf ein Problem gestoßen:
Seit einer Neuinstallation des Java-Editors funktioniert der Content-Assist (?) nicht mehr. Also das automatische Code-Vorschlagen, obwohl ich dies in den Einstellungen eingestellt habe. Probiere es jetzt seit einer Stunde, bekomme es aber einfach nicht hin. Vllt kann jemand von euch weiterhelfen.
Danke und LG


----------



## mrBrown (1. Nov 2020)

Um welche IDE gehts denn?


----------

